

It's Official Google _does_ have a new logo - jpswade
http://i.imgur.com/QRKYAlC.png

======
jpswade
Old logo:
[https://www.google.com/images/srpr/logo4w.png](https://www.google.com/images/srpr/logo4w.png)

New logo:
[https://www.google.com/images/srpr/logo6w.png](https://www.google.com/images/srpr/logo6w.png)

------
ancarda
Like with most Google features, I don't see it yet. Recently, a tip was posted
to HN that showed Google having a timer that could be activated by a search
command; another feature that simply doesn't work for me. I've tried both
google.co.uk and google.com in Safari and Chrome.

I also see the UI switching occasionally from the black bar at the top to the
cleaner UI that's in the picture.

Are they A/B testing or something? It makes Google feel very unreliable as
almost nothing works consistently for me.

~~~
sp332
Yeah, it's being A/B tested. Some of my browsers have it and some don't, even
after clearing caches.

------
porso9
My search page has been like this for weeks.

